

   'Sophisticated' armed robbers hit Fremont high-tech company - mikecane
http://www.insidebayarea.com/top-stories/ci_17504429

======
sportsTAKES
Amazing that 15 people are alleged - that is a lot of people to have in
synchronicity with so much at stake.

Thankfully no one was hurt -

